# Catfishing at west branch



## tim30409 (Apr 9, 2007)

Are there Flatheads at westbranch and has anyone been fishing for them?


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I've heard of them being caught by muskie guys, but never seen one in person.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy and I were trolling along the dam a couple years ago and he caught a 34 incher on a Hot N Tot.


----------



## tim30409 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks For The reply Guys


----------

